# Frage zum Online-Game "Stoneage 2" ...



## Geronimo:) (20. Juni 2009)

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch das Online-Game Stoneage 2 

Dort kann man sich kostenlos registieren und dann das Game spielen.
Es ist kostenlos. Aber gerade das macht mich stutzig.
Warum kostenlos  In letzter Zeit tauchen ja immer mehr kostenlose Online-Games auf. Irgend ein Haken muß die Sache doch haben. Niemand hat etwas zu verschenken. Wo sind also die versteckten Kosten ...

Unser Sohn möchte gerne das Stoneage Game spielen. Aber ich scheue mich vor der Online-Registrierung. 

Wer hat Erfahrung mit solchen Internet Online-Games  bzw. mit Stoneage 2 ...


Geronimo
...


----------



## zkSpawn (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir die Seite zu diesem Spiel mal kurz angeschaut.

Das Spiel basiert auf dem Free 2 Play Prinzip. Und finanziert sich wie die meisten Free 2 Play MMORPG's über DLC (Downloadcontent) oder Item Shops. Dies kostet jedoch meistens Geld - Ist aber nicht notwendig für das Spiel. 

Kostenlos Spielen = Ja - Keine Download-Kosten oder monatliche Gebühren

Kosten = *Jein - *Nur wenn man möchte und nicht notwendig um zu Spielen. Doch wenn man möchte gibt es einen ItemShop.

Pers. Meinung : Geld ausgeben für solche Items finde Ich nicht gut. Aber darauf setzt das Spiel. Spieler kaufen sich Items für echtes Geld um sich Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern zu verschaffen. Diese Spieler wollen dies auch und kaufen sich auch Items usw usw. Man sollte also abschätzen ob der Spieler (Sohn) nicht auch eventuell diese Effekte und Items (spezielle Tiere ,Kleidung,Fähigkeiten) bei anderen Spielern sieht und diese auch möchte, um später doch Geld auszugeben oder investieren möchte in Items. Daher würde Ich sage vor dem Sohn einfach mal selber kurz anspielen und sich eine Meinung darüber bilden. Eventuell im forum zum Spiel schauen was andere Spieler schreiben (negatives/positives).

mfg


----------

